# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slapen en avondeten:4 regels - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoe kan uw avondmaal bijdragen tot een goede nachtrust? 4 regels!

Vermoeidheid, slaperigheid, concentratieverlies, geheugenstoornissen zijn typische gevolgen van slapeloosheid. Wist u dat veranderingen in uw eetgewoonten kunnen bijdragen tot een betere nachtrust? 


Goed avondmaal, goede nachtrust 

Enkele veranderingen in uw eetgewoonten bij de avondmaaltijd kunnen ervoor zorgen dat u beter gaat slapen. Dat degenen die aan slapeloosheid lijden de volgende regels maar eens proberen alvorens hun toevlucht te nemen tot slaapmiddelen


*Regel 1: Eet veel koolhydraten en weinig eiwitten 

Koolhydraten en eiwitten zijn voedingsstoffen die een rol spelen bij de synthese van sommige neurotransmitters in de hersenen en zij kunnen ook bijdragen tot een goede nachtrust of integendeel de nachtrust verstoren.

Geef de voorkeur aan koolhydraten met een lage glycemische index, de koolhydraten dus die langzaam opgenomen en omgezet worden: granen- of volkorenbrood, volle granen (boulgour, bruine rijst, quinoa, boekweit), 'al dente' pasta, peulgewassen (bonen, erwten, linzen), groenten, vers fruit, enz.
Beperk daarentegen de consumptie van koolhydraten met een hoge glycemische index: wit brood, witte rijst, geraffineerde of gesuikerde granen, couscous, tapioca, aardappelen, gnocchi, industrieel gebak (croissants, taartjes, beignets, koekjes), melkchocolade, suiker, honing, roomijs

Verminder de consumptie van eiwitten. Eiwitrijke voedingsmiddelen, zoals vlees, gevogelte, vis, zeevruchten en eieren, eet u beter 's middags dan 's avonds.


*Regel 2: Eet licht, niet gekruid en niet te laat 

Indien men te veel, te vet, gekruid of laat eet, zal de spijsvertering langzamer verlopen, wat gepaard gaat met een verhoging van de lichaamstemperatuur. Beide elementen dragen ertoe bij dat de persoon in kwestie moeilijker in slaap zal vallen.
Eet dus niet te laat, vermijd gekruide gerechten, eet niet te veel en beperk de vetten, in het bijzonder de verzadigde vetzuren (fijne vleeswaren, vet vlees, slagroom, boter, kaas, sauzen, gefrituurde en gepaneerde gerechten, enz.) en de transvetzuren (margarine, beignets, taartdeeg, bladerdeeg, ontbijtkoeken, koekjes, industrieel gebak, enz.).


*Regel 3: Geef de voorkeur aan omega-3-vetzuren 

Omega-3-vetzuren zorgen ervoor dat de hersenen goed functioneren en dat u gemakkelijker in slaap valt.
Geef dus de voorkeur aan voedingsmiddelen die omega-3-vetzuren bevatten: vette vis (zalm, forel, makreel, heilbot, sardienen), koolzaadolie, lijnolie
Beperk daarentegen de consumptie van omega-6-vetzuren (in zonnebloemolie, maïsolie, mayonaise), die de strijd aangaan met omega-3.


*Regel 4: Geen alcoholische drank en geen cafeïne 

In tegenstelling tot wat velen denken, is alcohol niet bevorderlijk voor de nachtrust. Alcoholconsumptie zorgt ervoor dat men gemakkelijker in slaap valt, maar desorganiseert tegelijk de slaapstructuur zodat men regelmatig even wakker wordt. Uiteindelijk is de nachtrust van slechte kwaliteit zodat men 's morgens niet uitgerust is.
Cafeïne heeft een impact op de hersenen tot 6 uur na de consumptie. U doet er dus goed aan om vanaf het midden van de namiddag geen koffie meer te drinken, maar ook geen andere drank die cafeïne bevat, zoals thee, chocolademelk, limonade

Om de doeltreffendheid van deze 4 regels te versterken: 
 vecht tegen de stress, 
 beperk u tot rustige activiteiten voordat u gaat slapen,
 ga altijd op hetzelfde tijdstip slapen, 
 doe regelmatig aan sport, maar niet 's avonds. 



24/06/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Regel 2: Eet licht, niet gekruid en niet te laat 

Ik noem naast dat 'niet te laat' eten ook even dat het belangrijk is om zoveel mogelijk te eten omstreeks dezelfde tijdstippen!  :Smile:

----------

